# Winter Haven, FL -ID#A451804, M 2yrs, Polk Co AS



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Winter Haven, FL -ID#A451804, M 2yrs, Polk Co AS*

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG

This DOG - ID#A451804



I am a male, brown and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 2 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 26, 2008.

This information is 11 hours old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Polk County Animal Services at (863) 499-2600
Ask for information about animal ID number A451804


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Winter Haven, Fla. B/B Male 2 yrs. Polk Cty AS*

Email I received on this shelter:

PLEASE CROSSPOST WIDELY, AS THESE PETS NEED A HOME ASAP. 

CONTACT: 

Lisa Moehring
863-513-2943 OR [email protected] (aol.com )

The number to AC is 863-499-2600. If you call them, tell them Lisa Moehring contacted you, and please tell me you called them, so that I know you are someone that may be able to work with me sometimes.

http://www.polksheriff.org/InsidePCSO/LE/SOD/BOSO/AC/Pages/AnimalControl.aspx

Address
Phone
Office Hours
Kennel Hours
Map

7115 de Castro Road
Winter Haven, FL 33880 
(863) 499-2600

Toll Free:1-888-275-8941
Mon - Fri 8:00 am to 5:00 pm

Sat 10:00 am to 4:00 pm
Mon - Sat 
10:00 am to 4:00 pm 


ADOPT-A-THON INFORMATION
PLEASE CROSSPOST WIDELY, AS THESE PETS NEED A HOME ASAP. 

POLK COUNTY SHERIFF'S OFFICE 
ANIMAL CONTROL SECTION
ADOPT-A-THON
SATURDAY OCTOBER 11, 2008 FROM 10:00 A.M. TO 4:00 P.M. LOCATION:
POLK COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL SECTION
7115 DE CASTRO ROAD
WINTER HAVEN, FL 33880 QUESTIONS: 
CALL (863) 499-2600 


SPECIAL $25.00 ADOPTION FEE ON ALL ELIGIBLE ANIMALS.
COSTS INCLUDES:
SPAY/NEUTER
HEARTWORM TESTING
VACCINATIONS & DEWORMING
LICENSE & TAG
MICROCHIP
(NORMALLY A $70.00 VALUE)
PLEASE REMEMBER TO BRING CASH OR CHECK.
PLEASE VISIT THEIR WEBSITE FOR PETS AVAILABLE FOR ADOPTION,
AND A MAP AS WELL AS THE LINK BELOW FOR THEIR PDF FLYER.

POLK COUNTY ADOPTATHON ON OCTOBER 11, 2008 FLYER http://www.polksheriff.org/InsidePCSO/LE/SOD/BOSO/AC/Documents/OctoberFlyer.pdf

ANIMAL CONTROL WEBSITE: http://www.polksheriff.org/InsidePCSO/LE/SOD/BOSO/AC/Pages/AnimalControl.aspx


----- Original Message ----- 
From: [email protected] 
Sent: Wednesday, October 01, 2008 8:09 PM
Subject: FW: Pics of some of the dogs, all vetted and ready to go to 501C3 rescues!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winter Haven, Fla. B/B Male 2 yrs. Polk Cty AS*








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winter Haven, Fla. B/B Male 2 yrs. Polk Cty AS*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Winter Haven, Fla. B/B Male 2 yrs. Polk Cty AS*

No longer in the database


----------

